# New Board Moderator



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Ya'll better watch out, there's a new sherrif in town, and with all the pomp and circumstance (or whatever the saying may be), may I introduce, the New Jersey boards own Rocky, from Philly of course,

*Manayunk Jake*    

He paid his dues, now Sand flea is out to abuse him, and his time. He might just be fishing a little bit less, or NOT  

Have Jeep will travel.


----------

